# Just put a Western - Impact 6' on my RTV 900



## Unraveller (Jan 28, 2014)

And I'll upload some pics tomorrow.

Any suggestions about extra weight in the back, or any tips/tricks plowing?

This will be my first sidewalk machine.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Unraveller said:


> And I'll upload some pics tomorrow.
> 
> Any suggestions about extra weight in the back, or any tips/tricks plowing?
> 
> This will be my first sidewalk machine.


Follow the concrete road


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Salt spreader and bagged ice melt?


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

OP what made you decide on the western? We are currently looking into a sidewalk crew for next yr? And was hopen to put out a RTV with plow and salter! Look forward to those pics!


----------



## Unraveller (Jan 28, 2014)

Hysert said:


> OP what made you decide on the western? We are currently looking into a sidewalk crew for next yr? And was hopen to put out a RTV with plow and salter! Look forward to those pics!


The Western is the only UTV V-blade that fits on sidewalks. The Western/SnowEx/Fischer are all identical (made by Douglas). The BOSS V-blade is 66" at minimum, so it's too wide. I don't think anyone else makes a V-blade that is under 60". It's even 55" in narrow scoop.

I also chose an older RTV 900 (before 2014) because I believe the 2015+ and the RTV1100 are both 65"+.

We'll also be using it on open plaza walks, and a few awkward triplex places, so a V-Blade was a no brainer, versus a straight.

Hope that helps.

Here's a crappy pic I took yesterday: I'll get some video of it in action later.



http://imgur.com/MnLQs


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks! Let's see some more pics!


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

I recently bought a new kubota 1100 with a western v. My choice was also based on width. Still too wide for some areas but we keep a shovel in the box so my guy can jump out and do them. Use a boss tailgate spreader funny enough thou.


----------

